# Driving From Puebla to New Orleans



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

I've actually made this trip once before but I'm trying to figure out if there's a faster way. Google maps suggests that this route is the fastest, supposedly 2.5 hours faster than this route via Vera Cruz which I've taken in the past.

Google also suggests a route that completely avoids the coast which is supposedly about the same time as the first route.

If you have any information about these alternate driving routes, please share! 

PS -- I'm not interested in the scenic route. I've already done my fair share of driving around Mexico for fun. I'm just trying to get there as fast as possible.


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

PPS -- My car (a Honda Accord) will be loaded with stuff, including 2 mountain bikes on a back-mounted rack, so safety is something of a concern.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I would definitively do the last one because of of it will be a 4 lane highway. I think the other 2 will have 2 lane portions. Good luck!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We actually have been driving this route once or twice a year for 8 years.
We start on Hwy 57 between QRO and SLP and go beyond Batun Rouge on I12 to Mobile and then north.
I would do a modified version as I like to stay away from the tolls on the "inland" route but I think that route best for you. 
I would think that you are 11-12 hours + stops to the border at Laredo from Pueblo.
Maybe 5-6 hours Laredo to Houston and another 5-6 hours to New Orleans.
My route might save an hour plus easier crossing but probably not worth it for you.


----------



## geebeebee (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. The inland route it is! It seems I can open Street View on almost any part of the Neuvo Loredo route and it's a beautiful, wide-open highway.


----------

